# Beretta Steel I - is here :)



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've been wanting one of these for awhile, managed to find one last year and finally have it.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Very Nice Indeed!


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I typically don't speak like this, but that's hot.


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> I typically don't speak like this, but that's hot.


lol, she is one sexy beast


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm going to assume that the frame is still alloy? 

If not, would you please elaborate a little further on it?


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

paratrooper said:


> I'm going to assume that the frame is still alloy?
> 
> If not, would you please elaborate a little further on it?


Nickel-plated carbon steel. Adds quite a bit of extra heft to the handgun and to me makes it more desirable than the standard 92fs.


----------



## ricklord (Feb 4, 2013)

Morgo said:


> I've been wanting one of these for awhile, managed to find one last year and finally have it.


 Beautiful gun, are you saying this sat in a gun shop for quite awhile and you bought it. Around here that would be gone in a nano sec. Congrats!


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

ricklord said:


> Beautiful gun, are you saying this sat in a gun shop for quite awhile and you bought it. Around here that would be gone in a nano sec. Congrats!


Not quite, I don't know the exact story but its along the lines of a larger shop here getting some that sat in Beretta Australia's storage for some time, not just Steel I's either but Competition models and combat/combat combos.

When the gun shop got hold of them and listed them for sale at cheaper than ever prices they all sold pretty quick. Some of them were even exported by guys in the US, the combat combos atleast.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Morgo said:


> Nickel-plated carbon steel. Adds quite a bit of extra heft to the handgun and to me makes it more desirable than the standard 92fs.


Thanks, and a very nice gun. :smt023

Pricey little buggers........http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=329224748


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks mate 

Not the cheapest Beretta around


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

A few extra pics


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice piece,I like it.That's the first 92 I've seen with a frame safety since the original design,the flawed slide safety never made sense to me.Good find.


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks 

I was never a fan of the slide mounted safety either, the frame mounted safety just solves the issues and really improves the 92 IMO.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats on the new Beretta!


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks mate, I'm slowly building up the beretta collection


----------



## Beretta_92FS (Feb 8, 2013)

Very Nice. Wish I could find one like that around here. lol.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone happen to know what it weighs with an empty magazine?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I believe it's 34 ozs.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

From Wikepedia.....


berettabone said:


> I believe it's 34 ozs.


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

Beretta_92FS said:


> Very Nice. Wish I could find one like that around here. lol.


Thank mate 

They are pretty scarce, I was lucky to get one


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

berettabone said:


> I believe it's 34 ozs.


That might be for the standard 92fs, these have a steel frame and weight 1200g or 42.32oz


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

How much do these run in the states?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Morgo said:


> That might be for the standard 92fs, these have a steel frame and weight 1200g or 42.32oz


That sounds more like what I was expecting.


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

TheLAGuy said:


> How much do these run in the states?


I'm not totally sure but I've heard guys over there say $2-$2.5K, possibly more.


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

paratrooper said:


> That sounds more like what I was expecting.


It's a hefty beast compared to a standard 92fs


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

A beautiful pistol - enjoy it!!


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks mate


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice!  I never kept up with Berettas much since I was another one who can't stand a slide mounted saftey. But I must admit, my interest has perked up!


----------

